#    ?

## Itasika

-         -?
 :Smilie:

----------


## FHBYF

!

----------

!!!

----------

,  .    ,   .
     - , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,  ....   ... ,  .

----------


## Itasika

> !!!


!   ,   ...  :Frown:  ** ...

----------


## Itasika

!   !
*,   *  -   !

----------


## pretty

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Itasika

*pretty*,  -    ""
(     ---  .)

----------


## cvetochek

,  .

----------


## pretty

*Itasika*, ,    (),    ... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:       ,     ... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Itasika

"- "!
    ,  -  ???

*cvetochek*,   -   .   .
 - .

----------

(   )...  ! (     ,    )...

    -...  , ,     ...

 ,    ... ...

----------


## Rh

.  ,    (    ).

----------


## Itasika

**,     -   ?    .

----------

...  !   - ,   ?

----------

*Itasika*, ,  , ....      ,     ( ...)

     -      (   ),         . .      .

----------


## Andyko

- ,     :Smilie: 
       (?),     (   ),   ,    ,   .          ....
P.S.*Itasika*,     ?

----------

"- ", ..      .
 ,  -

----------


## Itasika

> Itasika,     ?


 -! 
  -  ,     -       !     ,  -       ,   ,          -  ,      ,    -    ...
,  ....   !  !  :Smilie: 




> ,  , ....


 !    - !  -  !

----------


## sema

> ...  !   - ,   ?


  :Smilie: 

   ""  ..   .

----------

> ...  !   - ,   ?


  ,  ? 
,      .   " "  ,     .            ,   .   -  . ,      ,  ,          .

----------


## Itasika

> ,  -


  -    !
    !  :Smilie:

----------


## cvetochek

.  :yes:

----------


## pretty

-  ?  !   !

----------


## Itasika

> ?


 -  ?

----------


## Helper-2005

:    8  -     :Smilie: ,     (  - !)   ,  (   );   - . 
 -    - +  .  - +  .
  ?

----------

: ,,,.  :Super:     !   ,   -  .  :Embarrassment:     ( ).     .      , 29-     .     -  :Frown:  .

----------

:Embarrassment:  

 ,      :Smilie:  
   -    :yes:    -

----------

,    -  ? 
! :Dezl:  
 :OnFire:   :Frown:

----------


## Itasika

> , 29-     .     -


 !  :Wink: 
 -   ,       ?:

)


> 8  -


*Helper-2005*,     !  8  2006???
 , !

----------

> -  ? 
> !


   . -    .  .         .
  ,    . 
   .     .
    ,  ,   .  .   .

----------


## Itasika

...     "  "!
  ?

----------


## pretty

-   .   .

----------


## Helper-2005

*pretty*,   ?  -    ?

----------


## pretty

,     ,    ...    :Smilie:

----------

> ...     "  "!
>   ?


 ,    .
   .
,       . .
       ,      .         . ,  . .    ???   -   .
,    -  ,    ,   .      ""  .  .   ,          .      ,   . -       .   , ,    . 
   .   ,    .    ,    .

----------


## Helper-2005

*pretty*,  ?  ,         ?
 ,     .   -  . .
( -    ,   )  :Smilie: 
     (  -  !)

----------


## pretty

*Helper-2005*,    ... :Smilie:

----------

> pretty,  ?  ,         ?


  .      .

----------


## Helper-2005

**,       .      -         (       80,   5    3 ,     ).  -   ,  ,  .
,   3 : , , .   ?

----------

> -   ,  ,  .


 ,  .       .    .

----------


## _



----------


## malvinka

.        .    ))

----------


## pretty

> ,  .       .    .


     .  :Wow:  
      , !  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Mil

-  -  !!!!!
   -  - ! , .
 -  .

----------


## Itasika

:
http://www.absinthe.narod.ru/
( -  !  :Smilie:  )

----------

,     ...   ...   ,       -... 
1. ...        ...           ...     ...    ,      ...   ...   ...             ... 
2. ...   ...  ...        ... ...    ...   ,  ?..
3.   " "
4.     - ...   ...  ... 
5. :   -  -  ;   -  -   ;  -  ...   ,  ;    -  ,    ;  - ,     ...          ...         ...   ...
6.    ,     ... 
7.           ... 
8.   ,  ...   ,         ... 
9.   - ,    ... - ,      ...  ,   ...    ... 
10. , - ...

----------

,     -?.. -...

----------

,  ,      ,  , ,  ,  
   , ,      :Smilie:    ,     ,   . ,   .  .

----------


## Li_Lu

(  :Smilie: )    (       )   ( ),  ... ,       :Smilie:    ...
         !
    ,  "   ()"...        !

----------

, ,   , .   .   . 
       .        .

----------

.  :Smilie:        ?

----------


## .

.    .       .      .    .

----------

,  2001 . ,  .   - ,  ,   (  ).    . , , ..... . ,   ...... .

----------

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


   .      .... .    .     .    .    ,     , 50,  100 .      ..... .

----------

> ...  !   - ,   ?


     .       .

----------


## sasa@

> .


,...  ,     ...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> .       .


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## sasa@

..     ,   , !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

...... 
  .

  ...

* *

----------


## sasa@

-  -  !

----------

,         -  .  ( )   (),      .
         ,        ...  :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

. 
  :   ,      .

,   ,   .  , ,   .       :Wink:  
  (, ,   ..   )      (  ).    (2 - 4 . ).           . 
!!!  :yes:  
   ( )   -. 
          ,   ,   .

----------


## Dima77

> -  ? 
> !


      .      ,      .      .        .  ,  ,      .     .    ,       ,    . 

...        ... ,   .            :Smilie:   :Smilie:   ...

----------


## Lisaya

,,        ."  "    .     8  .
  .       .

----------


## sasa@

!   - !  :Smilie:     (     :Smilie:  )...

----------


## sema

*sasa@*,     ,     -   :Smilie:  

    .     ...     ,     :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## sasa@

> ...


   ??!  :Smilie: 



> .


 !       ??!     -..  :Smilie:

----------


## Dima77

> 


    ...      :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
    -   ""

----------


## sema

> -   ""


     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dima77

> ?


      ,     :Smilie:   .

----------

,       ... :Smilie:      6 ...  :Wow:

----------


## sasa@

!  :Smilie: 
    !!

----------


## UVina

> ,   ,


,   ""    :Smilie:  -    

    ,    (       )  :Smilie: 

 ,     ,      :Wink:  ,    (    ),  ,    ,    :Smilie: 

PS      2  ""  :Smilie:  ,     :Wink:

----------

.  .
    -   .         :Wow:  
   .  , ,

----------


## Yngwie

, ...  , ...
,   "- "  ,      !

----------


## Itasika

> , ...


     !  :Smilie: 
   , , ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Yngwie

> , , ,


   ...
 , ,     ? 
 ... -   ...

----------


## Itasika

> ...
>  , ,     ? 
>  ... -   ...


.. ...  ....

----------


## pretty

... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## sasa@

> .. ...  ....


!    ,   ..

----------


## UVina

-    :Smilie:     ,   ,  , ,     :Wink: 

    ()   , ,   .

----------


## sema

> !    ,   ..


  :Smilie:     ,  ,       :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

,  -?

----------

> ,  -?


   ,   .

----------


## Girine

,     ,  . 
     , ,   ,       ,     :Embarrassment:  . 
    ,  - .
 ,    : , , , .
, ,   (, ,   - ...)     ( ).
   ,    ,        .
, -,      ,       (    : "      ...",     )

----------


## Doka

> ... ,  -?





> ...    ,   .


 -...   ...     ...     ,   ,  ,   ...
    ,              :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> ,   .


  -   ..     , , , , , ....... .

----------


## zas77

> , , , , , ....... .


      - . ,    - .       .    . ,      (     ).

----------


## BigMama

!     (  ).       (, ,   .).  -   - .     .  ,  .  -  ,  -  .   :          .    -  3   .  ,  .  .

----------

> - . ,    - .       .    . ,      (     ).


    54.  , .   .  ,     !

----------

> !     (  ).       (, ,   .).  -   - .     .  ,  .  -  ,  -  .   :          .    -  3   .  ,  .  .


   , ,  -    ... ,  .   .

----------


## Itasika

> 


 !
   ,   "",     !  :Smilie:

----------

> !


,      ,   , .. ,    .

----------

,     .         .  ,      --- .    10          ,  -           .

----------


## Sokolova

,      (     ) 1:2 (:).     .

----------


## SleepyBrain

> !     (  ).       (, ,   .).  -   - .     .  ,  .  -  ,  -  .   :          .    -  3   .  ,  .  .


     :
 !     (  ).       (, ,   .).  ,  .  .
 :Wink:

----------

*SleepyBrain*, ** ,     4-   17-... -      ...        ...

----------

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> *SleepyBrain*, ** ,     4-   17-... -      ...        ...


 :Smilie:     ...

----------


## Helper-2005

> :          .    -  3   .  ,  .  .


    (..         ):    -   ? (, , ,    !  :Smilie:  )

----------


## SleepyBrain

> *SleepyBrain*, ** ,     4-   17-... -      ...        ...


  ,    ,     ,   .
,     .      .            .         ,       .

----------


## UVina

> (..         ):    -   ?


,      ,

----------

*sema*,         ...           ...      ,       ... 
*SleepyBrain*,  -  ,   -  ...()...    ,    ... ...  ...     ...

----------


## Helper-2005

*UVina*, , ! ( !)   :Smilie: 
-       ,  - !!!

----------

,  ...    :  ...  : 3   Miller,     ,    - -  ...        ...   !..    ...

----------


## UVina

> , ! ( !)


  :Smilie:  ,  ,  -, ..  ,   ,    :Smilie:  ,     ,    (     ,  )  :Smilie:

----------


## Doka

> -   ..     , , , , , ....... .


  :   "-", .. 2/3    ,     ,    .    ""    ,     ,    .
    ,   ,  "- ",   .
  ,     -     "".      ,       5 ,      7   .       ,   ,  "" (  ),    ...     ,    ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,    (     ,  )


   -  , !
 -   ?
*Doka*,    .  ? (off:  - !)

----------


## UVina

> -   ?


   -   ,  ,   (  ,    )

----------


## Doka

> *Doka*,    .  ?


        ...   ...-...         .    ,       .   ,   




> ...(off:  - !)


,   !  :Wink:  
 . 
      : "   Helper-2005!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## zas77

> -  , !
>  -   ?
> *Doka*,    .  ? (off:  - !)


       . , ,   .        ,       :Wow:  .  ,  .      :Wink:  .

----------


## Helper-2005

*Doka*,   Helper-2005,    , -,      , ,     ( ).  :Smilie: 
  , ,        !  :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

*zas77*, ,        ... ... .  :Smilie:        ,  , ,     , ?

----------


## UVina

, 150  -     :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> , ,        !


     , ....

----------


## Helper-2005

*sema*,   .      !  :Smilie:  , -  ?  -  ?
, ,  -   ,      ?
(    , !)

----------

> *sema*,   -  ?
> , ,  -   ,      ?
> (    , !)


  . .

----------


## Helper-2005

> . .


  -? , !

----------


## sema

> -? , !


  :Smilie:

----------

!..                  ...      - !..

----------


## Helper-2005

*sema*,   ,    (?) -      (.. -). :Smilie:  
  ?

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*, ,        ... ... .        ,  , ,     , ?


  : " ", ..  ,         (    20-40%  ).       .   .

----------


## sema

> - !..


?  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 


 ,       ...

----------


## sema

> *sema*,   ,    (?) -      (.. -). 
>   ?


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

*sema*,  ...       -... ?..    ...   ...     ... -...

----------


## sema

> ,  ...       -...


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 




> ?..    ...   ...     ... -...


  :Smilie:      -    :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


 ?
 -   :Smilie:   ! , ! ( ,  !)   :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> ?
>  -    ! , ! ( ,  !)


  ...        :Frown: 


http://kprf.nsk.su/party/youth/theory/mate/

...   ....


 :Smilie: 

http://www.cigarclan.ru/articles/2004/1/14/

----------


## Helper-2005

*sema*,     2!
   :
1.      ?
2.  -  ,    ?
3.      ?
(   ,  !   :Smilie:   )

----------


## Doka

> *Doka*,   Helper-2005,    , -,      , ,     ( ). 
>   , ,        !


  - .  .     ,  ...
    .   -     . ,  ,   : 1. ,  "", " "; 2.  "",   "-",  ,    ,   ""  ""        -    ...
   ...
 !
   ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Itasika

, !  :Smilie: 
      ?      ...

----------


## Helper-2005

> ...


 :Smilie: ,  , !  :Smilie:

----------


## Doka

> -  ,    ?
> 3.      ?


  -  , ,   "",   ...  -!
    ,    -   (- ),    , .., ,  , ,   ..  ,    ... 
     (2/3 )  ,    ... , " ".            ...
.     .     ,    ,   ( , 1- 1,5 ),  ,   2/3  -    ,       1 ...

----------


## Doka

> , ! 
>       ?      ...


    .    ,    , : " ?" - "" - ""...
...     -...   ...   ...    ,  ..  "",    ...

----------


## Itasika

,  !
 !
  .
  ,   ....
 ???

----------


## Doka

> ,  !
>  !
>  ???


   ... 
           (  )        ...

----------

*Itasika*,              ,              ...   , -,  ...   ,      "  - "   ...

----------


## SleepyBrain

.   ,  .       :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

*Doka*,    "-".   ,       (   - ),     (   ,  !  :Smilie:  ):
   ." "   ""
.         :Frown:  ... ,    (!  :Smilie:  ) -    !

----------


## sema

> *Doka*,
>    ." "   ""


  :Smilie:        ...       ....     -...

----------


## Helper-2005

*sema*, ?!  :Frown:        !
OFF:   -   ? (""  "" - ???)

----------


## zas77

> ... ,    (!  ) -    !


!  ? 
-   ,  -.   "",    "". 
, " " .

----------


## Helper-2005

*zas77*,      !
     -     ( !).     : " ,   !" -       ! !  :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> " ,   !" -       ! !


   ?     .    .  ,  .
    ,       .

----------


## pretty

,   -  ...

----------


## zas77

> ,   -  ...


!
           ( )      .  :Wow:     -  .   :yes:

----------


## pretty

,    ... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Kriniza

> .   ,  .


...    .. ...   :Smilie: ))))

----------


## zas77

> ...    .. ...  ))))


  ,     -    ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## Kriniza

> ,     -    ,  ,    ,   .


?    .  :Smilie: )

----------


## zas77

> ?    . )


  , ** ,     .

----------


## Itasika

...      ,        (   ),     " "!
  !  !!!

----------

,    ,   .    ()       "  ".  ........  :Big Grin: 
,      .  :Smilie:

----------

.   ,        -    (  ),    .    .     ,     50  .        ,      .  .

----------


## Itasika

> ,    ,   .    ()       "  ".  ........


**, ,    -  ?           :Wink:   . :Smilie:

----------


## J*anna

, -  .      - .    -  .

----------


## zas77

> ,     50  .


,  .  ,  ,    __ ,      (  )     :Wink:  " "  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... 
 :Wow:

----------


## twix

.          .    1   .  ...

----------


## lapary

,      ,  -      .     .    ,   .        .   -  ,    ,   -       .     .

----------

--!   ,     !  :yes:

----------

> **, ,    -  ?            .


 . 27 "Cafe de Clie".    .

----------


## lapary

(   ,  90-)   .      ""   .        ,    ,      .   ...

----------


## Eveningwind

(     ) -    -     )))

----------


## bu_bu

> ...  !   - ,   ?


-      ,              .      .   ,            .   ,           5 ,   ,       .

----------


## Mrak

http://www.klerk.ru/more/?27458 -   :Smilie: 
    ?

----------


## sema

:Smilie:         ,     

         -  :Smilie:

----------


## twix

""

----------


## Mrak

> ,


    ,  ... 6-  ,  .       , , ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ... 6-


  :Super:  
 ,   4-.

----------


## Mrak

> ,   4-.


 6-   ,  4-   .     ""   "".    ,   ...    ,   .   ,    .

----------

-     ""   -     .   , .

----------


## Mrak

,   ,      .     ,  , .  2- ,  ""      :Smilie:

----------

,    ...  -  ,    .    " -".

----------


## Mrak

**,   .   6-    4    :Smilie:

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Mrak

.      3 , -      :Frown:

----------


## Mrak

**, , "" ...    .  ""      3-   .

----------

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   ,   -  .  , ,      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mrak

**,       ,    .    -  ,  .       19 ...

----------

*Mrak*,    .       .   -   20.      4 .

----------

"".    ""     ,        "".     -    ,       ".

----------


## Mrak

**,        -      -   (  ,   :Smilie:  ),    "",  ,  ...     3   .    ..   ,  5  ?  :Frown:

----------

> 6-    4


    "" - ""  .   .     "" - , -.      ""  5   .
""    ,     ,  ,         -   70- !       .,  ,

----------


## Mrak

> "" - ""  .   .     "" - , -.      ""  5   .
> ""    ,     ,  ,         -   70- !       .,  ,


  ,     .     ,       :Smilie:        ,  ,     !

----------

> ,


.     .
 "" , ,    .   ,        : "         "" ,      ."   -  .       -  ,   ,    .

----------

> ,   ,      .     ,  , .  2- ,  ""


   -,  .      -    ,    .     ,       .

----------


## Itasika

> ,        : "         "" ,      ."   -


....   !     -  !!!
   ,  -         ,  ,  -    -   !
     ....    ,    ,  , - -  ,     ! =((((

----------

,       .    -     .  :Big Grin:      ?  :Wink:

----------


## Mrak

**,   , , "" ,      .  :Smilie:

----------

*Mrak*,        .  :Smilie:   ,      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mrak

**,      ..  :Smilie:      ,           :Smilie:

----------

*Mrak*,   .          .  :Big Grin:          .  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Mrak

**,  ,    .  :Smilie:      . ,   -    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Itasika

> . ,   -    ,


=(((    -  ,    , ?   ,    ?

----------


## Mrak

> =(((    -  ,    , ?   ,    ?


     .       :Smilie: 
   ,   .

----------

> ,   .


 !!!!! 
      (  ,   ) -  !!!!!!!    ,    .......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Itasika

.... ,    ...    ,   ....  ,  ,   ...   ,       !
   ,   !!!!!!!
   ,    ....

----------

*Itasika*,     ???   -  !!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mrak

*Itasika*,      ,      :Smilie: )

----------


## Itasika

..... !    !!!!!!
   , ????
  -  !
      !
   ....

----------


## Mrak

*Itasika*,        :Smilie:

----------


## Itasika

*Mrak*, ....        :Smilie:

----------

*Itasika*, ...  ...     ...

----------


## Itasika

> ...     ...


    ?????
"--    ....   (  !!!!!),  ..... ,  ....   !  !!!!" ()
   !
    , ! =))))))

----------


## Mrak

,     "  "  :Smilie: 
        !

----------


## Itasika

> ,     "  "


    .....    ? =)))

----------

> [b].... ,   -    ,


   .       !?        ,    ,     ,   .      ?! 
  .  :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mrak

** ,     ,  ...  :Smilie:         2-   :Wink:

----------

> ** ...         2-


,     ..... . ,  2  ,    .  ,  .      - -     .....!  :Wow:   :Wow: 
     ,   50.  .    .    -   (.. cask whiskey) -    60% .

----------


## Mrak

** ,     -         :Smilie:       ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Mrak

-   ,        :Smilie:

----------

> -   ,


   .  -    .     ,    .   :Frown:

----------


## Doka

.  .  ,     .       ,      .
    .        .
   ,  ,    .
!   !

----------


## UVina

,   :Smilie:     ? ,   -    (  :Wink:         )     , ,  -    .     -     ( ,       :Smilie:   )

,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mrak

> .        .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Mrak

*UVina*,   :7:

----------

> ,      ? ,   -    (         )     , ,  -    .     -     ( ,        )


   ....,  ,   -..... .  :Wink:

----------


## UVina

, ,       :Wink:      ,  -    :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## RedBrandt

** ,      ???      ,  ,     -       ,  ,     .

----------


## Doka

> 


-        ,       ,  ,     :Big Grin:  
,   ...  , ...

----------


## Mrak

*Doka*,    .   ,  (,    ,  ),        ,  -  .

----------


## Doka

> *Doka*...         ...


--! !   "",      .          ,     .

----------


## Mrak

,          :Smilie: ))

     ... -  .    - ....

----------


## Doka

> ...     ,   ...


   !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
...    "", ,   ,  ,  ,    ...  :Wink:

----------

> ** ,      ???      ,  ,     -       ,  ,     .


      ,     ,      100-200     .   . ,       1990., .

----------

> !  
> ...    "", ,   ,  ,  ,    ...


   ......!  :Frown:

----------

:
  Doka
   !  
...    "", ,   ,  ,  ,    ...

 .  -  ,     .

 -   .
       " ".    -.    ,    ,     .

----------


## Helper-2005

-         !  :Smilie:

----------

> -   .
>        " ".    -.    ,    ,     .


    ?     ..... .  :Wink:

----------

, ,      ,    ..   .
1.     ""       :      ,    ,  ,        ,  "", "",  .   -    ,   ,     ,     .
2.    - , , , ,  , , ,  -,   ,     .   -       .  ,    ,  : "  ".   ,      ,  .
3. 


> ?     .....


, !       , ,   ,     .  - ,    ,  , -. ,   ..

----------

> 3. , !       , ,   ,     .  - ,    ,  , -. ,   ..


 ,     .      ,      .... .   ,    .... .     "7 "   ""   .... .

 ,     - , , ,  -      ,  .        -  .   ,    - .

----------


## Kriniza

> -  .   ,    - .


 .    ...  :Smilie:  
      !!   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> !!


  )))))))))))

----------


## Mrak

,          ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Mrak

, ,          :Smilie:  , ,   ...

----------

.      ,           ,     12  ,    . ,    ,  .   ,          ,  . 
        , ,   ?

----------


## UVina

?  ,       ,   " "  :Smilie:     ,  ,        .     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SleepyBrain

> , ,          , ,   ...


,         .

----------


## twix

> ,         .


,  2          :Smilie:

----------

,  ( ), .        .       .   .

----------


## Vladimirus

(  ),   ,  Old Monk  -  -   ( 8$ pf 0.5),   .      ,     (   )    .      ,    ,       .    ,       2 ,     .

----------


## 2003

:Smilie: ,

----------


## Lawyer

.
  :     ",  ,  ,      ".

----------


## Doka

> ...


*  !*  :yes: 
        ,        .           . ,  ,        ,   .          -  ,     .        ,      ?                 (  ).  :        ,   .      -,    .   , ,   ,        .   -     ,  :  ,   .             .
  :
http://health.pravda.ru/health/2005/...8_alcohol.html
http://www.krivoy-rog.com/cgi-bin/ne...ry_style_frame

----------


## Alex_Stiv

,
   ,
  ,   
  .
     -
   .
     -
  !!!

----------


## Stepler

,    .
  ,  , -,

----------


## Abra

Ѩ...

----------

> Ѩ...


    .    ,      ( ): " ,   ,     .   ,  ".

----------

> , -,


. ,  & .  .

----------


## Stepler

. =,  ,    ,  ,  ,     .       ,      ,         )

----------

> ,

----------


## Stepler

> 


     ,   ,    -   , - )

----------


## Doka

> ...   -   , - )


...           . 
_    ,    , ...   , ...    ._   :Asthanos:

----------

> ...           . 
> _    ,    , ...   , ...    ._


 / (*/)/

----------


## Doka

> / (*/)/


  ,       ,   ,     - !  :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> ,       ,   ,     - !


       ...    .

----------


## Doka

-!!!
      -    sem!  :Big Grin:  
  ...  ,  , ... 
  ,  ...
,   ,   ,   ... ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> -!!!
>       -    sem!  
>   ...  ,  , ... 
>   ,  ...
> ,   ,   ,   ... ?


  :Smilie: 
     -    ,       . ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,


 !       .  . .

----------


## N2511

-,   !!!

----------


## Doka

> ...    ,       . ,


  .
  :   ,        ,        ,   ...

----------


## sema

*Doka*,         :Smilie:     - .

----------


## msv70

-  !    200% .

----------


## sema

> -  !    200% .


  :Smilie:    !  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Doka

> ...   - .


  ...  :Wink:  
     .
       ... 
,          ,      ,   ... ,      ,   ,     , ,  -   ... 
    ,  "  ",  ,    ,      ,              ...

----------


## sema

> ...  
>      .
>        ... 
> ,          ,      ,   ...


    ?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:           .

----------


## Doka

> -  !    200% .


  : ,    .        .     ,   -  ,    500%.  :Big Grin:  





> !


  ,   ,     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


-

----------


## Doka

> ?            .


, ..., ...,    -   ...  ... :Big Grin:  
  ...     .
  ,    : " i    , i  ,  ".  :Wink:  
     ? ,   ... , , ...     "", ...      ...

,      (  ):
-      ;
-     -  (   );
-  ;
- ,        (" ..."),       ...

----------


## Lisaya

> (" ..."),


,      ,

----------


## sema

> ,      (  ):
> -      ;
> -     -  (   );
> -  ;
> - ,        (" ..."),       ...


  :Smilie:      , ..      .

----------


## Lora_P

()  -  .
     ( ) -- ,    -  ,      ,  .

----------


## NastyaG

> 


       ?   ?        .       ......

----------


## Doka

- ...  :Wow:  
-  ,  "  ": " ,  ".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Doka

> ?   ?        .       ......


 :       "",       ,   -    +   ,      -.             ( )   . ,       ...
    -  ,  , ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vega708

,  .     ,     (            :Frown:  ).

----------


## yBy

...        :Smilie:

----------


## Doka

> ...


        " "?

----------


## yBy

> " "?


  :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Doka

> 


 : **?,    ...,   :Wink:   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shoti

.  "",  ,  .

           1/4 ,   .  .

----------


## yBy

:



> " "?


   -  ;
 -     (,  .  ,        :Smilie:  );
   - 


> ...


 ()

----------


## Itasika

> "",       ,   -    +   ,      -.             ( )   . ,       ...


!
   , !
   -             +   (,   )
  ?
 ....   !
  !
  - !

----------

.  ,    7 ,        .   !!!  ! ))

----------


## Doka

*      ?*  
...,    , , ...  :Frown:

----------


## twix

> *      ?*

----------


## Doka

. 
  ,  " "   ...

----------


## ˸

> 


   20    :Wow:

----------

,  ,  .

----------


## Doka

,  -   , ...
   : *  643  amd*  :Big Grin:  
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post50554649

----------

26   5

----------

()  
       () ,  , ., .    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pretty

-52  !

----------


## Dima77

> -52  !


 ,    :Smilie: 
  ...  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Dima77

> .  ,    7 ,        .   !!!  ! ))


...     ...
 ..  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   
>   ...


    ?    ,  ..... .  :Wow:       , , .    , ,   ............ !    : -52, -737.

----------


## Itasika

> ()


     ,    () =(((((

----------


## Dima77

> : -52, -737


 -----------

----------


## Itasika

134
 154

----------


## pretty

!!!
,     ???

----------


## Lisaya

:  ,  (     ) ""  :Smilie:

----------


## Dima77

> ,


     (.  286  :Wink: )
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
      ,       
...

----------


## pretty

...    ,   ,  ... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

   - ?

----------


## Doka

> !!!
> ,     ???


     :    5    .   - ...!

----------


## Dima77

*pretty*, 


> - ?


 

-

----------


## pretty

,      ....
.....  ,       , - 300 ....

----------


## Doka

, .   ,     .
  ,   ""     ,       ,   ...

----------


## pretty

*Doka*,  ,     .... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
  ??    ,      .... ..... ,    . 
 - ,   ???

----------

,     :Wow:

----------


## Dima77



----------

> __________________


   ??

----------

> *Doka*,  ,     ....
>   ??    ,      .... ..... ,    . 
>  - ,   ???


  300  - .
   .

    ,   ,  , , .

----------


## Itasika

....    -   !!!! =)))
...  ...   ....   &    ....
    -  -      =)))

----------

,    !  :Smilie:

----------


## Itasika

**,  ...
   ,     =((((

----------


## Doka

> =((((


http://www.royaldrinks.ru/?pid=352

----------


## Dima77

> ??


...

      ( ) /  :Smilie:  

 ...  :Ass:

----------

> ( )


     ,     ,  ,  , 5 !

----------

> ,


*Itasika*,    !    ?     .               .   , ,   ,  - .50,  - ,     ,   .
        , -  ,    ,   .

----------


## Itasika

> .   , ,   ,  - .50,  - ,     ,


.     -  ",   ",  ? (  ,   -  )
    .... =((((
(  -  ...    ,   ...      !!!  =((( )

----------


## Little_girl

,

----------

,   ,        ,    .       ,    (   ),     ,     ,    ,  .   ,          .,        .  ,  ,      ,   ,    "    ?  ."

----------

.

----------

,  .  :yes:

----------


## kores

:Wow:  

    ?  ::nyear::

----------


## Maus

?       :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

- "", 50 ,   ,   ... :Wink:

----------

,   ,     ,    ,  "Vana Tallinn",   ,     .  ,  ,   -. ,   .....

----------

> ,   ,     ,    ,  "Vana Tallinn",   ,     .  ,  ,   -. ,   .....


    07.03.2005

----------

,  ?     ???

----------

.  :yes:

----------

!

----------

> ,   ,     ,    ,  "Vana Tallinn",   ,     .  ,  ,   -. ,   .....


     !!

----------


## Omut



----------

> 


   ?     -     ,,  ,   .

----------


## Omut

,       

     ,   -

----------

,    .       " !".

----------


## ::LEX::

,  , 
 ,  ,  ,
     ,
 ,

!

----------


## Andyko

,   ,    ,    :
**  
!

----------

:Cool: 
  (    ),    (      :Smilie:  ) ,      , !!!   :Big Grin: ,   (   ):, ,     ,      ,      :Embarrassment:     ,       ...

----------


## Nataly2005

> -  .


  - )))    ...  .
   ,  ...     .    ..., ...   ..... ,  , ,      .   ...     ...    .-  ,   ...-
 :Smilie:

----------

> -


     () "",   "",  - .  :     ,     (,  ).    .    ,   -  .

----------


## -

> ""


    !    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Itasika

-  ....
 .
   -   .
 ,       ...  :Wow: 



> ...     ...    .


*Nataly2005*,    .  ,        ..    /8 /23 /      .    .
   -, ,     .       ....



> -


  :Smilie:

----------


## -

-  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Nataly2005

*Itasika*,    ... ,           :yes: 
                )))

----------


## Nataly2005

> () ""


!

----------


## Vladimirus

> () "",   "",  - .  :     ,     (,  ).    .    ,   -  .


!    ,             (    ).    (   )  10$  ,    (   )  50$ .         ,  .          .      .

----------


## sinebab

> ,  , 
>  ,  ,  ,
>      ,
>  ,
> 
> !


 :7:   :7:   :7:

----------

-   .
 ,     -.
, .     ,    .  .

----------

> 


      (      )     . -   , .


> 


*Vladimirus*,    ()    .  .      ,  .    -   -  100  .  100 ,   -   ,  30  50 . .  ,   ,    -  . 


> -


,     ,  ,  .

----------

> ,  , 
>  ,  ,  ,
>      ,


        ,   ... :Embarrassment:

----------

> () ""


   ,      ...

----------

?   ?    .
      ,          ...   :Frown:

----------


## Ta_larcoa

, ,      !!!   ,     ,   ... ... ...   :yes:

----------

> , ,      !!!   ,     ,   ... ... ...


  !!!   .

----------


## **

, , ,   .      ! !    !

----------


## Linsy

, , .   :Smilie:

----------


## 18

,   ( )  :Smilie:

----------


## max_vishnyakov

........  .  :Wow:

----------

"" -  () ,      .

     (  ..... :Wow:  )     !

----------

> "" -  () ,      .
>      (  ..... ) !


 ",    .      ".    ..,            ...

----------

.      .  .    :      .. ,    ,  10  ,      .     ,    : 
 ,   ? 
   : 
,    ;    ,   ,           . 
"  ,    "   .       . 
-  .   ,   ...   ,    ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;  "",          ...

----------


## agur

.

----------

> "",


!!!

----------


## agur

,   ""?

----------

-  (  -  )       ........ :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

: 
1 .  (   )  ,   ,     "   :Wow: "
       ( ), ,  ,    -   ,  ( 1/3  )    1-2  (  ,  ).    ,     5-6    .
 ,      -   !

----------

> -  .   ,   ...   ,    ?


  ,  "".

----------


## **

,     -      ( ,  ).       ,    !!!

----------


## Andyko

> ,  "".


.

----------

> ,  "". 
> .


 - ,    ,   - , .      . -      , , , ,     ,   .      .,      - ,     .


> ..   -


,       ... .  "", ,   ,         .

----------


## Kiparis-K

> -


   ,        :Wow: ( )

----------


## Deeply Disturbed

, ,

----------


## agur

,  !

----------

> , ,


   -    _( )_


> ,  !


" ,  ,   " _(.)_

----------

.       .

----------

> ,   ...   ,    ?


,  ,  .   , , ,    .... .

----------


## agur

" ,  ,   " (.)

 :Smilie: 

   "Vanna Tallin".     !

----------


## agur

,    . "Vana Tallinn"! 
    ,   -!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FSK

.
   ....        .        .

----------


## twix

> .
>    ....        .        .


   -    :Smilie:

----------

.  ).

     (((

----------

. .   .      .   .

----------


## NTaL

,      + -  .

----------

pretty,  -    ""
(     ---  .)
 :yes:

----------

.     ().          , 1/3 - 1/2 .   ,   , -.
,        2,  .        ,  ,   .    ,   .
       .       ,   ,      ,   " ".
  ,     .

----------

> .


** , ,   . 
  25(),    , - ,   . 
   ,     .
   -        . ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## Femina

))) - ?   ?

----------


## Nataly2005

> ))) - ?   ?


  ...  ,...  ...   )))

----------


## agent_smit

-   .      ?   -  .      ,        .     , ,            .  ,  .    .

----------


## boni

!!!

----------


## Mrak

- ...     :Smilie:

----------

,  -   .  :yes:          ,  .     :Wow: (   ,  ),   ,    !  .  , ,            :Stick Out Tongue: .   ,   .  , , , ,  ,   ,   ,  ,  5  .  :yes:

----------


## krylov

, ,   , . ))))

----------

... , , ...   .  ...       .     -   .

----------


## -1

.  .  .      .

----------

-        ,   ,   .   ?
 -  .    .

----------


## odri



----------


## twix

> -        ,   ,   .   ?
>  -  .    .


  ,      ....   .... ,  ?  :Embarrassment:  
     ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------

.  !!!!    ,       . ,   ,  .  :Super:

----------

> .  !!!!


**,   .  , ,    !    :yes:

----------

> **,   .  , ,    !


    .    .

----------

.    ,    -  .    ,  .
   ,        ,    ,        ,     .   , .

----------

"".       -    ,  ,  ,     ....  ... ,   ! :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> "".       -   ** ,


...   ""       :Embarrassment: ,
   -   ... :Smilie:

----------

> ...   ""      ,
>    -   ...


     .  :yes:  , ,      , ..  . :Frown:

----------


## agur

> .


   ...         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...


,   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## umka8-0

.

----------

.  -50  + -.     !!!

----------

.

----------


## P



----------

> 


+1

----------

,  -  ,   .
,      ::nyear::  ,   .))))) :yes:

----------

,     .    . ,  . 

   .   ?     : "!  ! , !". 

 ?    ,   : "!  !".

  -   .     : "    - !"

   ,  ,  -   -      " ?"

----------

> " ?"


   ....  !!!!
  ,  !!!!

..   ....   !!!! )))))

----------

!
  ! ::nyear::

----------


## agur

> !


 !     ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 25

,  !!!  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik



----------


## -

,       .      .    ,        .       .   ,     .  -   !!!

----------


## agur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3SEelyy3Ec
 :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## opoziciya

!    ....  :Smilie:

----------

> . !


 ,      - ,    ,  - .    ,    .       .

----------


## Lenik

...     !!!   ...   ,     ...   ...    :Embarrassment:

----------

!   .    ,   .

----------

> !!! ...


--   ! (.-.) 
    .  -

----------

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

**,      ... , 8  .   ,    ( ).     , .

----------

> ... , 8


..! ! , *Lenik*!
**,          .  ,  , ,  ...

----------

**,         (     :Wink: ),    -    )
   ,       )      )
, ""  ,  - ,    ,   ?)

----------


## Lenik

!  :yes:        ,  , , --  :Smilie:

----------

> 


, !  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

**,        ?   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,        ?   ?


...  :Wow:  !  :8:  ... ,  ) , )

----------


## Lenik

?  :Embarrassment:     ,

----------

*Lenik*,        ,      )       (5050)         )      -      )

----------

> ,


*Lenik*,  ,    )

----------


## Lenik

**,       :Wink:

----------

*Lenik*,  )

----------


## grebeniknatasha

,       !      -       "   "!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,    ,   .
   ,      :Frown:

----------


## YUM

""...  "  " - !
 ,  "  ",  .."   ",   ,  .. ! , -  , "" , ""     ... , ...
 :    ? 
:      ! 
  !   ,  "", ... :Wow: 
,  ,    ""  ...
.   . .   . !
                ? !  !
  ..!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

. -  ...  .      !       - !

----------


## YUM

> . -  ...  .      !       - !


! :  ""  .  ! ,  ""    "-"!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

*YUM*, ! "-"  .      .

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*, ! "-"  .      .


.  ... ?  ? :Redface:

----------


## Lenik

:Smilie:   .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## komcat

.      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> .      ?


 - !   ...  " ". ,   ..    -  ,    ,  ... , ...    ,       :    ? 
, , "  ,   -  ...."
,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

. ,  ?..

----------


## komcat

*YUM*,         -  ,        :Smilie: 

*Lenik*, ,     :Smilie:

----------

-   . ,  ,     . .
     .    .   ,     , . 
...
        ,   ""   - ,       ..
    ...


> -"


  ,   . ...

----------

> . ,  ?..


  ..
   ,  ,    70...

----------


## Tasik

> -


  :yes:   :Smilie:

----------

!!!!

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     "",          -   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,   ...   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  ...  :yes:

----------


## Liliya2008

....    ....    ,     :yes: 
       ,    :Stick Out Tongue: 
,  -    ,    -   !!!!

----------


## anandra2003

-   !  :yes:

----------

> "",          -


-        ?

----------


## Eliza10

!  , .   ...

----------


## 29

:Super: 
  .
  ,  -25,   -30 . - -     :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> - -


 


> 


  :yes:

----------


## 29

:Wow: ,          . -      . 
,           ....
    -  .

----------


## -7

:Embarrassment:

----------

> 


,  :  ,      :Wink:

----------


## -7

> ,  :  ,


 ...???? ..   ..    ,   -    ""         :Wow: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## -7

> ?


"GRANTS"   "White Horse"..  :yes:  

       ""    ....   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> "GRANTS"  "White Horse"..


    .  :Smilie:   .   :Big Grin: 



> ""   ....   ...


       "Black Laible" ,       .    ,      . ,  "".  :Wow:

----------


## -7

**,   ,     ""    ...     :Smilie: 





> ,  :


** ,       . 
  - "  ,  "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 !!!

----------

-  .  ,   . ,  .

----------


## vladislavin

> **,   ,     ""    ...


  :Smilie: )))

----------


## vladislavin

> .
>   ,  -25,   -30 . - -


 ...         :Smilie: ))

----------

> ,   ""   -


(  457). .     . 
,    " ",  :  ,  ,  .
  " ":   ,  43-  , ,   " " (,   ).
    " ",  ,   ,        . 
   . !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## desna

-  !!
  ,     :yes: 

       ( ,       ) - 50 .    (, ,  )  :Smilie: 
    -   .

----------


## YUM

. ..  ,    .      .   104 
.      ...   - 515 .   ""    .  :Big Grin: 
,     "". 
,   "   ",      . ""    ""    "" ...     -  .     ,       ! !   ,  ... :Wink:  ...... ,  ...

----------

> ...... ,  .


 :     :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> :


,  ? (, ,      -  " " )      .   , ,        ., ,  ...
 ?

----------

> ?


  ?  :yes:

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## YUM

> ? ..
>   ?


! ! :yes:

----------

> ! !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


   8- ... ..."  "()

----------

> 8- ... ..."  "(


 ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ?


 ?  - !         . , ,    :Redface:   -   .    ,     ...   ...
...     ,   !
 ,    ,  "   ".     , 0,5  ""   ...     ,    ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ?

----------


## dgrekov

> 8- ... ..."  "()


  :Smilie: ))

----------

> ?


,      : ,  8      :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,      : ,  8


  ?  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Faraonn

.   -  ,  .

----------


## nathel

.    ,        .      .

 ,      .

----------

.  -    (   ).



> ,


 :     ...

----------

> ,        .      .


,  :       !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nika-Svetlana

.        . ...   .    ...

----------

.   .

----------


## -

.  .         (       ).

----------

> .  .         (       ).


,  ,  ,

----------


## -

> ,  ,  ,


   ,  ,  .

----------


## Ego

> ,  ,  .


       ()   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ()


Ego, ?

----------


## Ego

*-*, ,    80      ,         -            :Cool:

----------


## -

> ,         -


. :EEK!:

----------


## Ego

*-*,    ?     -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

,   ...   :yes: 
    .  , -    ...

----------


## -

> -


 :Confused:

----------


## Kamelia

(),  ( ), ( )   -

----------


## YUM

-. .  .., !  ,    . 45 +,        :Stick Out Tongue: 
   .      .... :Wow:

----------


## Lynyrd

> -  ?


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...82%D0%BE%D0%BA)

 -   -     , 43%,    .  .   ,      .  ,   . 

 ,   "" .     ,     -               ,     - .

----------


## Ego

,    :

----------

> ,    .


 ,   ,   ! 


> 45 .+,


*YUM*, 45, ,    ,   ...  ,  ? ,    ?  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
*Ego*,  .    ... !
   ... , .
       - .




> ...    -               ,     - .


*Lynyrd*,   :Smilie:   :Smilie: ,   ,     , , ,       !!!

----------


## olija

. . . .     .  .    . - .  :Big Grin:      .     .  ?  !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

*olija*,           1971 !
- , ,  ,  ",   ",  !
   (2-3   )     .
    . , , "" ,   .
 -   .

----------


## olija

.       .   . ,   .      .  , . . :Big Grin:

----------

> -   .


 !        ,   .....  :Frown:

----------


## real doub

, ,    :Smilie:

----------


## kuzia

:  , ,  .      - , :   .

----------

,     !
,,     . ,    .     .

----------


## justeen

,      . ,      ,    -            !

----------

, ....
  _      )))

----------


## Palabradios

(),        ,    -   (    ......     1000 ) :yes:

----------

. ,     ,       (  ).

----------

,    ,  .
    ,  .    .
      .  .
   , ,  ,    ,  .

----------


## ptihka

"",  "" /,   , ,       :Smilie:

----------

,   .   -  ,  ...  :Wink:

----------


## E_As

Red Bull you're my one&only ! :Big Grin:

----------


## GBanastasia

1/3  + 2/3  ......

----------

,     ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

-  " "...
 ,     .
-    -,  .                 ""   - ,     "--".
        ,    ,          ,   -  ...!
    ,      ,   , - ,   ,     ,   ,      ! , ,  !,   !!! !!!   !!!!
 ,   "-",       .
   -  ?   . 

 ,   ,   ""   "  ".

----------



----------

.     .       ( !).   .

----------


## chkA

.     .

----------


## E_As

! :Dezl:

----------


## Milosh

!)

----------


## Dvig

:Wow:

----------


## gato

,    -  .    .

----------


## MissHava

.. ))) :Sun:

----------

... ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 222

-    ...

----------


## professor

> -    ...


!      ,     :Hmm:

----------

> !      ,


   (),          :Smilie:

----------


## professor

:Hmm:

----------

> 


 ...      . ,       ,  ,    ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## cjkjvjyjdj

> ... ,


     ?      ,        .

----------


## rwf

, , ,     ,             .

----------


## YUM

> , , ,     ,             .


    ?  
     , ! ,         - ! 
-,  " ",     .   - . :Frown: 
,      ! 
   ,   -  " "  ! 
"  "? ()
====
   .
 "  ",      ""    ? 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

1% :Super:

----------


## Gvenviwar

:Redface:

----------


## Zlatta11

,            .   ,     ? :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Stone

,   :   ,  ...)

----------


## Zlatta11

> ,   :   ,  ...)


  :Redface:   :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,            .   ,     ?


 . 
 .    PENZA BEER  . ,   .
""   .     ""     .

 , " -   " ().   "", ""  ,   .

----------


## Zlatta11

> . 
>  .    PENZA BEER  . ,   .
> ""   .     ""     .
> 
>  , " -   " ().   "", ""  ,   .


, , ""    :Big Grin:

----------


## Alexandrovna

:Stick Out Tongue: ,      :Redface:

----------


## Zlatta11

"" ?   ? :Smilie:

----------


## Alexandrovna

> "" ?   ?


   .         ...  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Zlatta11

> .         ...  ,


 -       ,       :Redface:

----------


## Depronix

,    ,    .
   .

----------


## IWAN

,    ?
   ,      ...  
     ,

----------


## YUM

> .      .      , ,   ?
>  , . -      .       ,  ,      ,     .


  ,      :Wow: 



> ** 
> :   .   
> 
>    ,       , ,      , , ,          ,    .
> 
>     .      ,    : , , , , ,    .              ,       . 
> 
>  ,            - !          .


            - . :Big Grin: 

   ... :Wink: 



> :     
> 
>  ,    ,           .
> 
>  :     70  ( )   .
> 
>  :


   :    ?




> *  -     !*
>   -     !
> 
>                      ,  ,    .
> 
> ,        ,    ?
> 
>  ,     .            ,         ,    ,  -     .

----------


## saigak

17.11.12   -   !   .

----------


## Gvenviwar

:Frown:   :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## YUM

> 17.11.12   -   !   .


 ""    ... !      ,      ...  .
 ""  :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> ""


,  ....

----------


## YUM

> ""





> ,  ....


.
 ...?  
  " " :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> ...?


:   




> " "


 ? :Big Grin: 
   ? :Redface:   ...

----------


## YUM

> :   
> 
>  ?
>    ?  ...


  . 
   ,   ...

----------


## saigak

> 


,    ...  ..

----------


## YUM

> ,    ...  ..


    -  ... :Big Grin: 
.
  .... ,      .       .
  ?  :Hmm:

----------


## YUM

.  -  ..  :Wink:  
-  ...
  . ...
      -        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

> .  -  ..  
> -  ...
>   . ...
>       -        ?


" -  -   ???     !!!"

----------


## YUM

> " -  -   ???     !!!"


...
".. ,      .."
 :Frown:

----------

